# HALDEX â€" The Second Most Essential PERFORMANCE Upgrade



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

As any of you that have been following my preparations for this year's SpeedBall Rally will already know, I have had the Haldex performance upgrade.

If you are one of those poseurs that only modify your TT for cosmetic reasons - read no furtherâ€¦

THE HALDEX IS AN ESSENTIAL UPGRADE!!!

I must admit, I was a teeny bit sceptical about the Haldex upgrade. But with all the positive comments Iâ€™ve read on the TTF, I thought there has to be something to it. I was not impressed with the Quattro system as it was. What I disliked was the way the back would shimmy as you accelerated even on a straight road in the dry, as the standard Haldex shunted power intermittently to the rear. This intermittent effect was evident on the glitches in the rolling road curves. But the worse effect was when booting it on a curve in the wet: the front would loose traction shedding power to the rear, which causes the front to regain traction reducing the power the rear: which causes the front to loose tractionâ€¦. This threepenny-bitting of the curve is somewhat disconcerting when pressing near the limits of adhesion: wet or dry. Not good.

Hence my prime reason for upgrading the Haldex unit in time for the SpeedBall run, in particular for the Nurburgring sessions. So what is the upgrade really like?

Well, at first I didnâ€™t really notice much of a difference just driving normally on dry roads. So unless you actually use the power and handling of a Quattro â€" read no further.

The car now corners so much smoother, even in the wet with the throttle nailed. No longer does it Threepenny-bit the curves. No longer does it shimmy when I accelerate in the dry.

It was on the Nurburgring that the Haldex upgrade really showed its metal. On my last circuit of The â€˜Ring, it really pissed down after a dry period, so the track surface was greasy as well as wet. I found that I could turn into a corner, open the throttle and the TT would just drive smoothly out of the corners. The car felt secure with really neutral handling. An A4 3.2V6 from the SpeedBall was following me for most of the wet run. The driver commented afterwards that whilst he was slithering around all over the track trying to keep pace with me, the TT was tracking so smooth that it looked like it was on rails. Praise indeed. But also bear in mind that I still have standard suspension and budget Nexen tyres. (The Nexen tyres will the subject of another post-SpeedBall thread.)

In a word, the Haldex upgrade has â€œtransformedâ€ the Quattro: well recommended!

TThriller

ps The first most essential performance upgrade is still the re-map...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad to hear that you're impressed with the up-graded Haldex. I was quite surprised to read that you only really noticed the improved traction when cornering...... After mine was fitted I noticed on my first drive that the car felt so much smoother and the power delivery was much more linear, I guess it was due to the rear wheels pushing as much as the front wheels were pulling...... and that was before the twisties!!!!  
As you, I think this is without a doubt one of the best modifications that you can make to the TT. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll second that!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Silversea said:


> Glad to hear that you're impressed with the up-graded Haldex. I was quite surprised to read that you only really noticed the improved traction when cornering...... After mine was fitted I noticed on my first drive that the car felt so much smoother and the power delivery was much more linear, I guess it was due to the rear wheels pushing as much as the front wheels were pulling...... and that was before the twisties!!!!
> As you, I think this is without a doubt one of the best modifications that you can make to the TT. :wink:


Glad you concur!

I did say I noticed the difference in a straight line: " No longer does it shimmy when I accelerate in the dry. " So yes, the car moves forward smoother as well now. Some have reported the rear lifting up noticeably less on acceleration: that's true, but I cant say it's that much different. But that could be due to the car having new dampers and stuff at the rear in March when I bought it.

Something else if forgot in the orignal page;

The esp light never comes on anymore!! Not even in the wet around The 'Ring! Those that know me know that my esp has been very active in the past, even on the first day I drove it in the damp. That's despite me having budget tyres fitted to the Comms since then.... And those that know me know that I would be pushing hard around The 'Ring. No doubt with a few more laps and more familiarity with the car and track, I would have got the esp light back on

TThriller


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The ESP definitely still works in the right conditions 

I think Jo (TTcool) said it was like having a big hand push you from behind round the bends - that's what I thought too. You notice it most on bends and when you accelerate hard the car no longer lifts up at the front like it did. I thought that perhaps it would be more tail happy at first but it just sticks like glue making the car run on rails round the bends. Definitely one of the best mods


----------



## Storer (Apr 26, 2006)

Guys,

What does the upgrade cost?

What is involved?

Where did you get it done?

Thanks in advance

PL


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i have a 16mm ARB on the rear nd this with the haldex lets the car just seem to pull on rails and if your really floor it, the car is very neutral and just slides out of the corner.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

As I have said before, the Haldex upgrade is the next best mod to a re-map combined with a DV. I noticed the difference immediately. Mine was fitted at APS and when I tested the car I only drove a few hundred yards. The difference was immediate and awesome. I'm still grinning. 

Joe


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Storer said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does the upgrade cost? About Â£500
> 
> ...


Your welcome,

TThriller


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sorry for the thread resurrection and blatant plug but...

If after reading all the above you've decided that the Haldex Performance Controller is something you really need then there is no better time than now since there's a group buy on them here

*Fitted price = Â£475 inc VAT* which is the cheapest you'll fine this anywhere.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's Â£25 cheaper than I paid at AMD but I think these people price match each other - I remember the TT Shop did at the time as soon as Chriz1000's group buy got going.. Play em off against each other and I'll watch :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

AMD never got back to me after I said we had 10 buyers interested. The TTShop have stayed in touch throughout so it seemed sensible to go with them. Only we haven't got 10 confirmed purchases yet so it may not even happen.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Are the any implications with respect to insurance. I know if I ring my insurance company they aren't going to have a clue what a Haldex Performance Controller is or means?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Something I never really thought about. If they don't know what it does and it doesn't increase engine power then it can't have much of an impact. I'll call my insurance company later to see what they say (Adrian Flux).

Anyone got any insurance experience with the Haldex controller mod?

Rhod


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I rang Noel Dazeley and told them about the Haldex upgrade - they knew what it was and just thanked me for telling them and made a note - no increase in premium. You do need to tell them to avoid the risk of invalidating your insurance.

Good luck


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Forget Haldex blue upgrade go for the orange!

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/haldex.htm


----------



## TalibEstates (Apr 10, 2008)

does it invalidate the Audi used car warranty???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

talib said:


> does it invalidate the Audi used car warranty???


That will be down to what fails and if they know it is fitted


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Snottie said:


> Forget Haldex blue upgrade go for the orange!
> 
> http://www.hpamotorsports.com/haldex.htm


I may have difficulty sleeping tonight :roll: Stop doing this to me :wink:

Joe


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

whats the difference between the blue and orange controllers??


----------



## TalibEstates (Apr 10, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> talib said:
> 
> 
> > does it invalidate the Audi used car warranty???
> ...


can audi spot it or can it be changed ifneeded to go back to audi without them knowing??


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

talib said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > talib said:
> ...


Yes, it is quite easy to see. The up-graded controller is BLUE (or orange..) and the OEM one is grey/silver.
I think Audi will take every chance they get of not having to pay for any faults, so if they can blame something else, they will.
However, the up-graded controllers are made by Haldex, not a third-part company. (Beware, there are bad copies out there!!)

Mine is up-graded with software only, so I have the blue controller in a grey shell


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

matteeee said:


> talib said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 Hi,

Interesting....! Tell me more....? 

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

[smiley=gossip.gif] 
Knowing the right people. living near the home of Haldex.. Need I say more?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

TTmarlin said:


> whats the difference between the blue and orange controllers??


The blue controller disengages under braking, and the orange does NOT. You can get in to very bad situations with power to the rear under braking if you are not an experienced driver...


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

How and why? I'm not an experienced driver by any stretch; but I don't understand the additional risk of having the rear wheels 'active' during breaking? Isn't it just like having a RWD car? :?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

bobski said:


> matteeee said:
> 
> 
> > talib said:
> ...


HPA now sells a "stealth" controller that is OEM color and the orange programming. The cover does have "Competition" engraved in to it, but I think you would have to removed it to see it:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3746129


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

MCPaudiTT said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > matteeee said:
> ...


Does anyone know if there's anything different hardware wise between a standard and upgraded Haldex? Is it all software related?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

its nicer to look at!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> its nicer to look at!


Hi Adam. I'd be a bit p*ssed off if it could have just been a software upgrade.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

aidb said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > its nicer to look at!
> ...


You mean like a remap? lol

Sadly though, the only time you'll ever see it is when it comes out the box so it may aswell only be a software upgrade!

I was sceptical in the beginning, a non believer, convinced it was all placebo.... let me reassure you ITS NOT!!

I've been attacking every roundabout and corner and its very different to how it used to be. Definately a drivers mod....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

aidb said:


> MCPaudiTT said:
> 
> 
> > bobski said:
> ...


I wondered that. Apparently not - it also includes uprated valves.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

aidb said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > its nicer to look at!
> ...


The valve housing (dont sure this is the correct term in english though) is different in the up-grade part.
Naturally, I dont have this and it works anyway. Never drove a "real" changed car, so I dont know if there are any big differances, but I feel my car handles alot like described above..
The main reason they dont sell it as a remap could be (just guessing) that they want to "force" an oil change at the same time. Maybe? =)


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

matteeee said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Yeah but you don't need to change the oil at the same time!! when the controller unit is removed you lose about a teaspoon of oil at the most so no need to change.

Matt


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

arrrgghhh, stop - after softening my konis and getting more enjoyment out of the resulting drive you're making me want one of these even though I know I probably won't appreciate the difference... :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

This is strange, I have none of the characteristics people complain about with the standard set up.

If I luanch my car fast I get a huge amount of power from the rear and the front lifts up a lot more than the rear.

Is this not normal on a non-upgraded standard car?

I have no faults on the haldex when checked with vagcom.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KentishTT said:


> This is strange, I have none of the characteristics people complain about with the standard set up.
> 
> If I luanch my car fast I get a huge amount of power from the rear and the front lifts up a lot more than the rear.
> 
> ...


Front lifting up is telling you it's front wheel drive. As soon as there's a few degrees of front wheel slip the Haldex will cut in and lock front to rear. The problem with the standard Haldex is more when going round a bend as the car will be unsettled as it changes.

You don't get the front lifting with the upgrade and the Haldex locks front to rear preempting front wheel slip by triggering from the throttle. Powering into a bend doesn't then suffer from a sudden change if the wheels slip.

You can stop the Haldex engaging, as a test, by pulling the handbrake to one click, so the warning light is on. With front wheel drive only you should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks John, I'll do that test when I get my wheels back on.

I haven't noticed it feeling unsettled in the wet whilst pressing on, at least not since the suspension upgrades. Decent quality tyres made a huge difference to grip in the wet.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

IMO, anything you do (safely) on the street is not "pushing it". I can only tell a real difference in track situations, driving in a way I would NEVER attempt on the street.


----------

